# question for breeders



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Question for breeders...what do you use/recommend for a whelping box set-up? My daughter's silky is due to deliver probably the end of next week and she is not sure about the set-up. Her breeder uses a Lectra Kennel heat pad (covered with a pillow case secured on the bottom) in a raised puppy pen...doesn't exactly look comfy...and this little momma to be is used to "comfy"...LOL. Any suggestions?
thanks,
Linda


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I used a rubbermaid storage thing for a whelping box, lined with many towels and pee pads (many layers) Once the pups are born, I put them in a fleece bed in a litterbox with a heating pad underneath. I didn't use an heat lamp thing but I kept my house a degree or two warmer than usual. I <strike>attempt to</strike> whelp the pups in a puppy pen raised up pretty high so I don't have to lean over too much. Here is a pic of a 'trial run' to get Caira used to the new whelping box, etc. Pee pads work well only until the dogs start digging to china, then they like to shred them up so I put layers of towels on top of the pee pads.


[attachment=44633:IMG_0099.jpg]

If your daughter's silky winds up having to go to the ER vet (or the regular vet) make sure you tell her to bring a box with heating pad for the babies because at least at my vet, they won't do puppy care. Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 3 2008, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682436


> I used a rubbermaid storage thing for a whelping box, lined with many towels and pee pads (many layers) Once the pups are born, I put them in a fleece bed in a litterbox with a heating pad underneath. I didn't use an heat lamp thing but I kept my house a degree or two warmer than usual. I <strike>attempt to</strike> whelp the pups in a puppy pen raised up pretty high so I don't have to lean over too much. Here is a pic of a 'trial run' to get Caira used to the new whelping box, etc. Pee pads work well only until the dogs start digging to china, then they like to shred them up so I put layers of towels on top of the pee pads.
> 
> 
> [attachment=44633:IMG_0099.jpg]
> ...


Thanks so much for the info...and the pics...your set-up makes more sense to me. What my daughter was told to set up has no sides (except the wire crate walls) and no cushion. I am afraid that one of the pups might be "shoved" up against the wire and maybe get injured because there is nothing to stop it from happening. She has talked to her vet about an "emergency" plan in case there is a problem but I will definitely remind her to prepare a box w/heating pad in case we need it.
She has an appt. for an x-ray on Monday so I guess we will know more then, but want to be prepared in case things happen more quickly than expected.

Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Dec 3 2008, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682475


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 3 2008, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682436





> I used a rubbermaid storage thing for a whelping box, lined with many towels and pee pads (many layers) Once the pups are born, I put them in a fleece bed in a litterbox with a heating pad underneath. I didn't use an heat lamp thing but I kept my house a degree or two warmer than usual. I <strike>attempt to</strike> whelp the pups in a puppy pen raised up pretty high so I don't have to lean over too much. Here is a pic of a 'trial run' to get Caira used to the new whelping box, etc. Pee pads work well only until the dogs start digging to china, then they like to shred them up so I put layers of towels on top of the pee pads.
> 
> 
> [attachment=44633:IMG_0099.jpg]
> ...


Thanks so much for the info...and the pics...your set-up makes more sense to me. What my daughter was told to set up has no sides (except the wire crate walls) and no cushion. I am afraid that one of the pups might be "shoved" up against the wire and maybe get injured because there is nothing to stop it from happening. She has talked to her vet about an "emergency" plan in case there is a problem but I will definitely remind her to prepare a box w/heating pad in case we need it.
She has an appt. for an x-ray on Monday so I guess we will know more then, but want to be prepared in case things happen more quickly than expected.

Thanks again,
Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's hard for me to visualize that... These last two litters I had I took the whelping box and the puppy box to the ER vet. After the puppies are born, I just use the puppy box 
[attachment=44636:IMG_1453.jpg]

Here is what the pups were in after they were born (usually I use a litter box but Caira is a little bigger so I used a rubbermaid box that is a bit bigger) The fleece bed has the edges but the pups can still wiggle out of the bed and I'd worry about them getting too cold that way, so I put the bed in the rubbermaid box so they can't fall out and are contained to the box. Caira was taking a break here, usually she is right in the bed with them, keeping the pups nice and toasty. I think everybody does things differently though! After the pups are born, I put the puppy box in an xpen in my bedroom so I can keep a close eye on them for the first two weeks or so. 

Let me know how many pups she is going to have! hopefully everything will go smoothly. I can honestly say that I do not like whelping but I sure love the puppies!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Dec 3 2008, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682475


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 3 2008, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682436





> I used a rubbermaid storage thing for a whelping box, lined with many towels and pee pads (many layers) Once the pups are born, I put them in a fleece bed in a litterbox with a heating pad underneath. I didn't use an heat lamp thing but I kept my house a degree or two warmer than usual. I <strike>attempt to</strike> whelp the pups in a puppy pen raised up pretty high so I don't have to lean over too much. Here is a pic of a 'trial run' to get Caira used to the new whelping box, etc. Pee pads work well only until the dogs start digging to china, then they like to shred them up so I put layers of towels on top of the pee pads.
> 
> 
> [attachment=44633:IMG_0099.jpg]
> ...


Thanks so much for the info...and the pics...your set-up makes more sense to me. What my daughter was told to set up has no sides (except the wire crate walls) and no cushion. I am afraid that one of the pups might be "shoved" up against the wire and maybe get injured because there is nothing to stop it from happening. She has talked to her vet about an "emergency" plan in case there is a problem but I will definitely remind her to prepare a box w/heating pad in case we need it.
She has an appt. for an x-ray on Monday so I guess we will know more then, but want to be prepared in case things happen more quickly than expected.

Thanks again,
Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's hard for me to visualize that... These last two litters I had I took the whelping box and the puppy box to the ER vet. After the puppies are born, I just use the puppy box 
[attachment=44636:IMG_1453.jpg]

Here is what the pups were in after they were born (usually I use a litter box but Caira is a little bigger so I used a rubbermaid box that is a bit bigger) The fleece bed has the edges but the pups can still wiggle out of the bed and I'd worry about them getting too cold that way, so I put the bed in the rubbermaid box so they can't fall out and are contained to the box. Caira was taking a break here, usually she is right in the bed with them, keeping the pups nice and toasty. I think everybody does things differently though! After the pups are born, I put the puppy box in an xpen in my bedroom so I can keep a close eye on them for the first two weeks or so. 

Let me know how many pups she is going to have! hopefully everything will go smoothly. I can honestly say that I do not like whelping but I sure love the puppies!


----------

